# 3D view stutters



## Aarrggimapirate (Oct 21, 2005)

My rotating cube in 3d view will stutter a lot, is this normal?  The FPS is 100-300, and I do not have fraps on or anything.  I have the latest official drivers on a x850XT.


----------



## AceFactor (Oct 21, 2005)

I found that the stuttering is caused by hard drive loading, and mine stutters all the time  

-Adam


----------



## Aarrggimapirate (Oct 21, 2005)

I JUST figured it out, it was MBM.  I turned off MBM and everything worked fine.  First though  I set the CPU priority to real time and it ran perfectly then but I could not move my mouse so I had to restart .  Then I exited MBM and everything worked fine.

I love this card already I upgraded from a 6600 GT to this x800 GTO 2 and flashed it to a x850 XT and it is giving me 6000 3dmark05 runs OCed w/o another cooling fan.

What is a safe temp to keep it at?  75C?  or higher like 90C?


----------



## AceFactor (Oct 22, 2005)

Anything over 75-80c and you will start to lower the lifetime of your card  

If you are getting 75c+ when gaming, or running a load test get another cooler for the card  

You shoudl be able to pick one up made by either Zalman or Arctic Cooling, there are lost of reviews over at the main TPU site  

-Adam


----------



## R350np (Oct 23, 2005)

An running instance of Samurize makes the cube stuttering too.


----------



## nkcd (Oct 30, 2005)

can you please elaborate what is MBM? Mine does that a lot too, skippy while ATI Tray Tool doesn't do that.

Is that a sign of a problem?


----------



## Aarrggimapirate (Oct 30, 2005)

MBM is just Motherboard Monitor a well known and used temp watching program.  I turned it off and it did not stutter anymore.  Try turning off all programs and see if it stutters.


----------

